

Rackspace Offers Cloud Computing with Mosso - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/19/rackspace-offers-cloud-computing-with-mosso/

======
caudicus
This is great that we have competitors jumping into the arena. Bandwidth
really should be like buying gas - there are different grades of it, and it
should be priced as a commodity. With viable alternatives to S3 we'll start to
see a more competitive landscape and will be less impacted by outages of one
provider as we can switch quickly over to another provider if one is set up to
do so.

Not quite there yet, but that's the direction we're heading in with more
providers jumping into the field. Exciting stuff.

------
redorb
Cost more, no facebook apps (TOS) ... competition is only good for the market
if its real competition. What are the advantages over Amazon?

------
plusbryan
I've been using them for about 1.5 years, and while the road has been rocky,
reliability recently has been much better. Their customer service is pretty
awesome, and SSH is promised and is in the works.

Dollar for dollar, it's pretty comparable to running your own server, with
~infinite scalability and managed service to boot.

~~~
st3fan
"SSH is promised and is in the works" - I don't get this one. You don't get
shell access to the servers your app is running on? How can you do anything
useful then?

~~~
wmf
I guess you upload your PHP code and it either works or it doesn't. Mosso is
Web hosting, not VPS hosting.

------
almost
No support for Python despite the homepage saying it is.

Apart from that it looks like an interesting service, could maybe help with a
lot of the headaches of hosting...

~~~
icey
I think there is python support by way of CGI.

I use mosso for some static hosting, and it's a bit laggy when retrieving
static files larger than a few kb.

~~~
almost
Apparently they do now, the customer support guy I spoke to before got it
wrong. Django doesn't work at the moment though he said they hope to have it
working soon

